# EU Taking Action Against Spain Re EHIC Refusals



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Haven't seen anyone else mentioning this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22714147

Peter


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

This has been going on for a few years now, where the hospital asks for your travel insurance to cover the treatment. A reply of "I don't have Travel Insurance" usually suffices.

I have heard that some Hospitals on the Costa Blanca have actually refused the card, but I've not yet met or read of anyone this has happened to, so it's probably that they have been asked for their travel insurance and not knowing the score have produced it.

I would imagine that it's the Insurance Companies that are kicking off about having to pay for A&E treatment.


Pete 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

apxc15 said:


> This has been going on for a few years now, where the hospital asks for your travel insurance to cover the treatment. A reply of "I don't have Travel Insurance" usually suffices.
> 
> I have heard that some Hospitals on the Costa Blanca have actually refused the card, but I've not yet met or read of anyone this has happened to, so it's probably that they have been asked for their travel insurance and not knowing the score have produced it.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be


> Insurance Companies are kicking off about having to pay


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been reports that I have heard that people have actually been turned away from some Spanish hospitals because they did not have travel insurance and that the Spanish hospitals would not accept the EHIC card.

It has been mentioned on here before;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1387528.html#1387528

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1278116.html#1278116

No smoke without fire comes to my mind.......

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are right Dave, it has been mentioned before.

I watched an explanation of the EHIC card on TV recently. The purpose of the card is to give the same reatment in a country as a resident gets. This varies from country to country. If a resident has to pay for a particular treatment, the tourist with the EHIC card also pays the same cost.

When this subject was brought up on wildcamping recently, a member (who works in the Travel Industry) was lambasted for saying that Travel Health Insurance should always be taken out. I think most people don't understand how the system works.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

………….."When this subject was brought up on wild camping recently, a member (who works in the Travel Industry) was lambasted for saying that Travel Health Insurance should always be taken out. I think most people don't understand how the system works"………………….

That wasn't me who said that, but working in the industry for over 30 years I have seen many many cases where Insurance was the only real option.

Yes of course use the card but I would suggest that you would use that for fairly "minor" instances or "mishaps" . Anything that progresses into an overnight or real treatment pull the insurance certificate and go it!

By the very mature of Motorhome travel you may find yourselves in the back of beyond when the unfortunate happens and almost certainly be faced with a language problem.

Our experience has shown that the level of service in national hospitals/doctors [free] is excellent……In the private sector it is outstanding.

Interestingly it may surprise you to know that it is the Britons and Moroccans who are the two foreign nationals that use the Public Health Service the most along the Costa del Sol………and that, despite common belief, nether are the most prevalent foreign residence or visitors to the region.

Mind you, given the low waiting times and high level of care and facilities down here perhaps it is not altogether surprising.

The dentist I use left the UK some years ago and set-up practice here in Alhaurin el Grande. He tells me that more than a few of his ex-clients continue to use his services, despite the distance, and that now around 50% of his patients are Brits NOT living here in Spain. I seems that they fly in for far cheaper top-class treatment and take a short break at the same time………but not all take a break….. chatting in the waiting area during my last visit the patent told me that she had flown in that morning and was returning to the UK that same evening……………

Perhaps all a bit "Off Topic" I think……but there you go…………. :roll: :roll:

Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*EHIC*

I was refused it in France in 2010, St. Tropez Hospital. Doctor gave me a bill which we never paid.

So they lost out.

TM


----------

